# First Slingshot Design & Build - From a Log!



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

So I started my first slingshot design and build tonight. The design is nothing new, but I just combined some differnt styles and came up with this. Main reason being that my printer and computer are packed while I am drywalling my office. Had I had access to a printer I would have just used a template from this site.

Here is what I did. I drew out half the design in heavy pencil. 








Then folded it over exactly in half along my line and rubbed the pencil line hard to transfer it over to the other side.








Doing this we end up wih a perfectly symmetrical template with little fuss. 








Up next will be spillting the log, resawing it into a board, and cutting out the template.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Part 2

Once I had the pattern I went out and got one of the remaining Ash logs I cut this fall. This tree was over 28" at the base and was starting to show some early sighs of disease, so I took it down. It was still fresh and green. By now it is fairly dry, but still feels like there is a litle bit of moisture in it, so I will let it dry for a week or so before shooting it.

Anyways we start with the log and split it to get a good piece of wood from the outer section of the log that will have the flattest section of growth rings. The stick is pointing the the section I was after. 








I flatten one end with an axe to make resawing easier to keep lined up with the bandsaw fence. 








Then I take the split out log and saw it down on the bandsaw to end up with a 3/4" board. 








Once I have a suitable piece of wood, I cut out my template and glue it on and cut it out. I shortened the handle last minute so decided to lable this as the "Slingster MK-2". 








Here is what I am left with. 








Now I just need to take a round over bit in my router and go over the edges and file in some of the details. That will be in the next day or two and will be listed under part three.

Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks
Slingster


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Reserved for Part 3


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking forward to see the rest of this thred pan out. Very nice axe to love Granfors Bruks. Love to see a slinger made straight up from a log into something functional. will be awaiting more pics. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Matt. Hopefully it will make a decent slingshot. Never tried making one before. Just got my first slingshot in the mail tonight after cutting this one out. It is an Axiom Ocularis. Seems alright if not a little difficult to pinch. It is really slick, need to add some friction tape or something.

So far mine seems a little more comfortable even without rounding the edges. But hey what do I know. These will be my first two slingshots so I know nothing, other then how to use the tools to make one. Hehe.


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey @Slingster, I have the same frame, and really like it as an OTT shooter. Here's a tip to help with the grip: use 1 wrap of silicone tape (something like this: http://www.amazon.com/F4-Tape-Self-fusing-Silicone-020/dp/B002LA2258) on the forks where your fingers support/grip. It sticks to itself, but not the sling, and can be removed without any adhesive residue being left behind. It also protects the forks from fork hits. Great stuff! You should be able to find it in the electrical section of Home Depot/Lowes or CT (if you're Canadian). I use it for patching extension cords, so I have a roll in the shop.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

yep, best way to do it, from my point of view. no need to go out and buy lumber, slingshots are small projects. Nice job, so far. That's going to be a beauty.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Great job, looking forward to some updates


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Well I was going to put this in Part 3 of the post but it no longer has an edit option

Did the preliminary sanding. It feels pretty nice actually. The dimensions are similar to the Scout from the diagram I found. I think once it is finished it is going to be quite nice.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Did some more profiling and sanded it down. I think it is pretty close to being done. It is quite comfy in the hand. Just need to do the final sanding, stain, and oiling and it will be done. I guess i need to cut some grooves for pulling the bands on as well.


----------



## ThunderClap (Dec 30, 2015)

That looks fantastic. Did you round the edges by hand or with a router? I really like the looks of it, nice job.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

I used a belt sander in the first picture then followed up with a 1/2" sanding drum in the Dremel.

Here is a picture I took this evening after hand sanding, staining with homemade walnut stain, and putting on a homemade wax finish. I then burnished the whole thing with an antler.

I like the way it has turned out. I just need to get some bands put on it. 








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Fantastic! Will you post the template w/ dimensions?


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes I can. I will have to put the measurement on and take a picture of the template and convert it to pdf. It might take me a week but I will get it done soon. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks really good ,you have put allot of work into it ! I sketched out a similar one to that a few nights ago aswell although Its a lil different .????

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks, Slingster!


----------



## robisROYAL (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks great so far! I've just acquired a load of birch logs. I'll be doing the same!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

